# Christmas Market Dream Routes...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're visiting a few German Christmas markets this year and looking for a bit of inspiration, heres a few free downloadable routes you can print off and take with you that might be of interest...

>Koblenz, Trier, Mainz, Heidelberg<

>Freiburg, Ausburg, Regensburg, Wurzburg<

>Erfurt, Potsdam, Rostock<

>Osnabruck, Munster, Wiesbaden<

All taken from...

http://www.historicgermany.com

..where there are lots of other dream routes (wine etc) available too.

Frohe Weihnachten

:x-mas:

Pete


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Having done most of the Christmas Markets in December while travelling up from Austria, for us the best ones were Munich, Nuremburg and Lubeck... also Berlin!

We found the Koln, while good, had far too much 'tourist tat' type products and far too many english (!). Probably because it's a favourite with coach tours from the UK around that time.

Depends what you want from a trip and how far you want to go.

Can did out some pictures if of interest.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*christmas market dream route*

hi,

thanks for the germany site,just spent another hour doing nothing,we hope to get to germany this year,and have been looking all over for info on where to go,that site is as good as the french one. i find the info,bernard drives us to it,works great.

mags


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Addie said:


> Having done most of the Christmas Markets in December while travelling up from Austria......


Blimey, you did well, have you got warp drive on your van, theres hundreds and hundreds in Germany. :lol:

Pete


----------

